# Conditioning



## Jarred Stamper (Mar 2, 2017)

Hey guys, for those who have yet to see my introduction I am a 20 year old former wrestler/football player. I've dreamed of being a ranger since a young boy, and up until recently prized myself in my physical fitness and mental toughness. I took a year off from training to focus on my new fiancé and her two kids, and just recently decided to re-dedicate myself to my dream of becoming a ranger. 

My muscular endurance is fine. My push-ups very from 81-97 in 2 minutes, over 80 sit-ups, and 25-32 pull-ups. One thing I've struggled with is running endurance. Being a former athlete it is one thing I've NEVER struggled with, because it was so routine. It's been probably 7 years since I've been this out of shape. You guys have any endurance tips to get going hard core again?


----------



## Ooh-Rah (Mar 2, 2017)

.


----------



## Peacemaker01 (Mar 2, 2017)

Two suggestions from not a cool guy:
1) Capitalize 'Ranger'; that should have been in all those books and whatnot from your youth.
2) Run, and swim, for endurance. Decide miles, not time, and just finish. When you get to 10-12 miles, just start working on shorter times.
Third is free....really eval that whole marrying a mom of two at 20 yrs of age (and joining Uncle Sammich's ninja task force thing), IMHO.

My $.02., take or leave.

Buenes suertes.


----------



## Peacemaker01 (Mar 2, 2017)

Also, and maybe you have, but you might wanna find a Vet (preferably not like a 4 yr and out Reservist with HR as an MOS, although they can be bad ass too I'm sure) to count those reps if you havent already.


----------



## Jarred Stamper (Mar 2, 2017)

My fiancé is a 10 year Air Force Veteran. I don't think I need to seek someone to count reps for me. She'll do just fine


----------



## Jarred Stamper (Mar 2, 2017)

Peacemaker01 said:


> Two suggestions from not a cool guy:
> 1) Capitalize 'Ranger'; that should have been in all those books and whatnot from your youth.
> 2) Run, and swim, for endurance. Decide miles, not time, and just finish. When you get to 10-12 miles, just start working on shorter times.
> Third is free....really eval that whole marrying a mom of two at 20 yrs of age (and joining Uncle Sammich's ninja task force thing), IMHO.
> ...



I appreciate your reply, and I've evaluated it serveral times. This is a decision I've wanted to make for a while now.


----------



## Peacemaker01 (Mar 2, 2017)

Jarred Stamper said:


> My fiancé is a 10 year Air Force Veteran. I don't think I need to seek someone to count reps for me. She'll do just fine



I was talking way more bout the getting hitched than military service. Fuck yeah join up. She is older than you? Why'd she get out at 10 yrs? Seriously brother..... And unless she is PJ or CCT, a high-speed TACP, I strongly stick to my suggestion.

Really, good luck.


----------



## Jarred Stamper (Mar 3, 2017)

Peacemaker01 said:


> I was talking way more bout the getting hitched than military service. Fuck yeah join up. She is older than you? Why'd she get out at 10 yrs? Seriously brother..... And unless she is PJ or CCT, a high-speed TACP, I strongly stick to my suggestion.
> 
> Really, good luck.



She left because of the twins she had. They wanted her to deploy again, and she didn't want to be away from them.


----------



## TLDR20 (Mar 3, 2017)

Peacemaker is pretty much spot on about everything he posted this far.


----------



## EasyDay (Mar 3, 2017)

Just something I want to put put out there. A great way to build endurance without raising chances of overuse injury would be long distance cycling. Although the bikes are expensive if your looking for real quality it might be something you want to look into. 

Here is a link to an article that can help you start looking for a good quality bike.
2016 Buyer's Guide: Best Road Bikes for Long Rides

here is another article that can give you good information. 
Going The Distance: A Guide To Long Distance Cycling


----------



## Ball N' Chain (Mar 3, 2017)

Running is 90% mental.


----------



## AWP (Mar 3, 2017)

Guzzo said:


> Running is 90% mental.



Once you're conditioned for it, but make that mental argument to a couch potato about a 15k or someone with a 7 min./mile pace who you think should run a 6 min./mile pace without training. You can argue "those fall within the 10%" but as a guy who used to run a lot, I disagree with your premise.


----------



## CDG (Mar 4, 2017)

Running is 90% bullshit and 10% "this fucking sucks".  I hate running.


----------



## RUBSUMLOTION (Mar 5, 2017)

CDG said:


> Running is 90% bullshit and 10% "this fucking sucks".  I hate running.



I wish I could somehow acquire the Captain America super soldier serum so I'll never have to run again.

And get a direct commission to O3 and get that $$$.


----------

